# Full moon



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

On the 17th the moon will be full. Ive always believed that the May full moon triggers the spawn. Is there any proof of this? Just curious to hear what others think.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It's already happening... but i do believe the moon (both full and new) have a profound effect on the spawn. With what i've been seeing, the first big wave came on the last new moon. More will be coming over the next few days. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Not spawning on erie yet

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

i also believe that it triggers something in with the fish to push the spawn along


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

FISHIN216 said:


> Not spawning on erie yet
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Your right! Sorry for the over sight..... east central, it's happening.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

They weren't on the beds last weekend where I fish either. Will know in a couple of hours if things have changed. Come hell or high water, literally, I'm not quitting till I land an 8+. I'm calling my shot!:B


----------

